# What happened to Saruman?



## UngattTrunn475 (Mar 17, 2002)

*I Just Finished The Lord of the Rings*

And I have one question. What happened to Saruman when he withered away? The book made it sound like he died, but since I know he was Maiar, it makes me think something different befell him.


----------



## Beorn (Mar 17, 2002)

I just re-read that about a week ago...I interpreted it as his soul tried to goto The West, but he was refused, and just disintegrated.


----------



## Mormegil (Mar 17, 2002)

I think that, being a Maia, Saruman's soul was immortal. He could not die. But when his soul tried to return to Valinor, he was refused because of his deviation from his appointed task by the gods. 
Perhaps Saruman's soul was banished into the Void, following the same path that Morgoth took.


----------



## Hama (Mar 18, 2002)

I agree with you all. But is it perhaps possible that Ainur could be killed. Melkor could be, which is why Fingolfin challenged him. Why would he fight someone who could not die? It does not say anywhere that Valar could not be killed. Didn't Balrogs die? However, the scenario given by Beorn and Mormegil makes complete sense as well. Where did either of you get information concerning his fate?


----------



## Úlairi (Mar 18, 2002)

No Hama, that was referring to Morgoth's physical form and the Balrogs physical form. Ainur spirits were immortal and indestructible. As for Saruman, I beleive he took the same path as Sauron took. I believe that they were both so weak (Sauron's Ring being destroyed, Saruman's staff being broken) that they just are weak spirits that go around the earth like 'ghosts' until the end of time where the Valar may be a little more lenient and let them sing in the Music of the Ainur and the end of time when Morgoth returns.


----------



## UngattTrunn475 (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hama _
> *I agree with you all. But is it perhaps possible that Ainur could be killed. Melkor could be, which is why Fingolfin challenged him. Why would he fight someone who could not die? It does not say anywhere that Valar could not be killed. Didn't Balrogs die? However, the scenario given by Beorn and Mormegil makes complete sense as well. Where did either of you get information concerning his fate? *



It tells a lot about this in The Silmarillion. I'm just beginning to read it.


----------

